# Cleveland 588 TT Irons 4-PW



## elliottlale (Jul 6, 2013)

To start, i am a mid h/cap and I believe these are aimed at 'better players'. However, I have no regrets and absolutely loving these irons.
After being fitted at Tony Valentine Golf Shop for the correct shafts, I went through several set ups which fell within my spending bracket Â£400-450. Now this budget allowed me to test some really good brands, and walking in, I already had my heart set on Ping i20s. I tried i20s, g25s, TM Tour Bladez, AP1s, Mizuno 825/825Pro, Mizuno 800 Pro and finally the Cleveland TT.  I really hadn't even considered the Clevelands, but hitting them they felt sooo nice. I kept going back to the i20s, but they really didn't feel as nice or go as far or have the dispersion rate of the Clevelands. now, don't get me wrong, the lofts are Jacked!! By about 3 deg ver my old AP1s! This showed on my distances, but I was happy.Just meant I had to find a club to fill the gap between my PW (44 deg) and my 52 wedge!
The clubs dominos have the sex appeal like some clubs, it has a thicker top line than most Players Irons, but this gives the higher h/capper that added confidence.  I ordered the 4 iron too and was a bit unsure if I should have bought the MT by Cleveland, but after a few rounds am glad I went for the 4 iron TT.
M first round out with the new clubs, meant I shot an 84, a PB at Bath GC!!!

Overall, a really good set of clubs that aren't at the front of most people's minds when they buy new irons, if you see them, try them and add them to your list of possibilities. I'm so glad I did!!!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 7, 2013)

How do you know you have bought the right clubs?



elliottlale said:



			M first round out with the new clubs, meant I shot an 84, a PB at Bath GC!!!
		
Click to expand...

That's how! 

Nice review.


----------



## drawboy (Jul 7, 2013)

Cleveland seem to get passed over in the UK unless it is for wedges. I do not know why? Anyone who can create great wedges like Roger Cleveland is more than capable of filling a bag with quality. I'm glad you like them and even more glad that you have strayed from the usual path and found something unexpected that gives you what you are looking for. Play well with them.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 7, 2013)

Roger Cleveland sold the company many years ago and no longer has any involvement with them. He is currently chief club designer at Callaway.

Interestingly, according to their website Cleveland Golf is currently owned by.....

Dunlop Sports Co Ltd. 

It's Ok though, don't panic, it's not the same company that makes the clubs they sell in Sports Direct! 

They are a Japanese Company and also own Srixon.

http://www.clevelandgolf.com/UK_about_us.html


----------

